# 2013 Carrier 5-ton. liquid copper line hot.



## mrklaig1 (Aug 30, 2021)

*2013 Carrier 5-ton. liquid copper line hot.*

My aircon shut off and after an inspection, I am convinced I have an Outside fin blockage. I have cleaned the inside and outside fins of the unit. I also cleaned the evaporator fins. Changed the filters. The copper line is better but still hot. It now runs and cools fine but is obviously under some strain.

The outside fins on the coil are clogged solid on all three panels. Totally from top to bottom. The inside fins, looking out, are as clean as a whistle.

I have tried to clean with a fin comb, small knife, etc. but the white substance does not come out. It almost feels like tin foil covering.

Any ideas for me?

Thank you,

Gary


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, this is a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM.

Thread closed.


----------

